# Did I tell you DH got me a dishwasher?



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

DUH :doh: How can I forget to share this exciting news with you all!
For my birthday (2 weeks ago) / Christmas present..... DH got me a brand new portable dishwasher (we rent, so this way we can take it with us if we move)...... I was so excited..... :bouncy: ..... It came in handy this week when I was sick....


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations!

I've been looking for a used portable dishwasher since I hurt my hand in July. Washing dishes one-handed really bites.

I had placed a listing in the local 2Good2Toss site (similar to Freecycle, but the items can be bought/sold up to $99.00) in July,with no results, renewed the listing once when it had run out,again with no responses, and just recently gave up and decided I would buy a brand new one when I get my income tax refund. Then, just this week, I was contacted by someone with one she will sell for $50.00. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow and hope it works; it's a Sears Kenmore and they have a good reputation. If it doesn't work, then I'll scrap it (or whatever) and go back to my plan to buy a new one.

I can't wait. I'm debating washing my sink full of dirty dishes by hand or wait until I come home tomorrow with the dishwasher. It's been years since I've had a dishwasher and I really have never minded doing the dishes by hand; but now, with the situation with my hand, this should be much better.

Once again, congratulations (and you must have a good husband).

Janis


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

~~Congrats on the new dishwasher. I got one from my MIL for my christmas present. I was so excited I wanted to cry. I use to cook and wash all the dishes for our big meals. I would cook all day and do dishes for like an hour after supper. LOL Now I honestly don't know what I would do without it. Although I am kind of torn because I just think of all the water I am wasting, but then I think of how many times a day I wash dishes and how much I change the water and I think it is pretty even, now I only run the dishwasher once a day!!! I love it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there was one in this house when i bought it. i've peeked in it. but i haven't got up the nerve to try it . even christmas dinner when i had all those dishes.but i wouldn't have washed my mothers dishes in it anyway.

I had one at the condo too but it was never used. i'm thinking i will take it out and make another storage space although i'm sure it would come in handy if for some reason i couldn't wash them....Georgia.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Five minutes to load; five minutes to unload.What a difference mine has made in my life. For the first time since my accident, my kitchen is clean!

And I actually think mine uses considerably less water than washing by hand. Being a portable, the water, of course, pours back into the sink and it doesn't seem to be much at all compared to what we used to hand wash the same amount of dishes. Of course, I don't know about what it takes in electricity to run through the cycles yet. I'm pretty sure there is less of a strain on the hot water heater because a person can actually take a shower while the dishwasher is running and neither the dishes nor the person runs out of hot water. We used to use every drop of hot water to wash by hand (I need a new hot water heater). I do open the door and let the dishes air dry.

I really lucked out, buying used and all. Mine works wonderfully and everything comes out so clean and sparkly.

Janis


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just went and looked at mine. it's a GE. not sure if they are any good. all my appliances at the condo were Maytag. might just keep it there. might use it someday if it's so easy. i'm on city water here. ...Georgia.


----------

